# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  12 y 13 de Agosto 12ª Nit d'il.lusió en Santa Cristina d'Aro (Girona)

## maximus

Una vez más, os recuerdo el evento anual que se celebra en Santa Cristina de Aro (Girona). Aviso, extraordinario cartel.
*12ª Nit d’il.lusió Espai Ridaura (Sala Polivalent)*
Fechas: 12 y 13 de Agosto
Horario: 23:00 h.
Precio: 20 euros
*Actuaciones de:*
Xevi
Raúl Black
Norbert Ferré
Jean Garin
Kaki
Otto Wesseley

----------

